# mmm-Dateien wie öffnen?



## selectus (12. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
vielleicht weiß hier jemand Rat.
Mit welcher software kann man denn .mmm-Dateien öffnen.
Das ist ms multimedia movie soviel ich weiß.
Mit dem MS-Media-Player tuts nicht und ein Plug in hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## goela (13. Mai 2003)

Sorry, aber sind mmm vielleicht nicht Dateien vom Magic Musik Maker?


----------



## Tim C. (13. Mai 2003)

Es könnte aber auch eine Multiple Master Schrift sein, diese besteht aus zwei Dateien:
· ZJRG____.PFB, die Outline Schriftendatei.

· ZJRG____.MMM, die Multiple Master Metrics Datei.

Nein das wusste ich jetzt nicht so, dass sagt mir google wenn ich nach ".mmm Datei" suche 

Aber Windows sagt tatsächlich, dass sie vom Typ Medienclip sind. Lädt der WMP denn nicht automatisch ein passendes Plugin runter ? Wenn ich jetzt wüsste, wo ich eine solche Datei herbekomme, dann könnte ich mal schauen...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Mai 2003)

http://www.endungen.de 

"mmm Multimedia movie format (MacroMind Director 3.x)"

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## selectus (13. Mai 2003)

Habe mich zwischenzeitlich schlau gemacht. Das sind in der Tat Magix Music Dateien.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

